# Pics of my new puppy!



## crazyleaper (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello everyone! My name is Nathan and I am new to this site. I have a 10 week old puppy named Diego. I have only had him for 3 days. Here are some pics of him.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww what a cute little baby  You will soon find out these little creatures grow on you like nothing else. Enjoy him!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome nathan! i love love love the name diego! reminds me of one of my fave movies  ice age hehehe


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cutie, love the name too! 

Oh and Welcome :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

welcome :wave: He's a little cutie. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome Diego is adorable :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Nathan... welcome! And welcome to Diego as well... he's adorable!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Hi Nathan and Diego!! :wave: Glad you found the site. It's a great place to discuss our favorite subject: our Chi's!!

Diego is adorable.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Nathan and Diego and welcome to you both! Its great that you found this site, you will find it gets addictive! Diego is such a cutie!  :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome Nathan he is a darling


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

hello and welcome... :wave: 

diego is adorable.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

hi Nathan , ur baby is so cute , love the pics :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

love the name! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Nathan! You and Diego are very handsome!  

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

welcome, nice pic.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello :hello2: and Welcome :wave: to you and your beautiful baby


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome Nathan and Diego. He sure is a cute boy, looks like my Bandit.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

he is very cute


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

*Howdy!*

Hello Nathan and Diego! Welcome!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome ! Your little fellow is such a sweetheart.....love his name.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

welcome.. he is so cute


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Nathan! Welcome!! :wave: 

Your new puppy is so cute! I love his coloring and the white on his face! Great name too!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*diego*

Hi Nathan and Welcome! Diego is just adorable! Keep sending pics :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome :wave: diego is a real cutie !!

kisses nat


----------

